

Deployment Academy: What are environments for? - smathieu
https://blog.rainforestqa.com/2014-05-30-what-are-environments-for/?=1

======
kumarski
I like this post, but the font size looks janky.

It's a nice overview for noobs. Thanks for doing it in Ruby!!!!

------
fredsters_s
Awesome!

